# Battery R/C in Bachmann Climax take # 4,



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

I recently installed another RCS battery R/C and MyLocosound in a new version Bachmann Fn3 Climax. This is the 4th version of how I did it.
I have done a few of these excellent locos since they came out. This is the is just the second one where I have been able to have everything on board. 
There is no chopping and cutting of bodywork or changes to the existing Bachmann wiring.
The secret is fitting the Li-Ion battery pack up in the roof. Once again, the Australian Sanyo distributors made me a special 2 part 4s 1700 mah Li-Ion pack with wiring between two parts, so they could fit up under the Climax roof.
The Bachmann Plug'N'Play socket is featured as the easiest way of wiring the loco.










The specially made pack fits neatly either side of the ventilation hatch in the roof.

It looks like this when mounted correctly.










The packs need to be placed as shown so they clear most of the Bachmann Cab fittings.
The red cable above plugs into the JST in line socket shown in the next pic.
Once the roof is replaced, the cabling is virtually invisible.
The slide switch was glued under the rear edge of the cab roof and is easily operated by large fingers.









A small decorative component needs to be removed to clear the battery packs when re-fitting the roof.

The Red power cable runs under then cab floor and then up into the tender comportment. Black heat shrink disguises the cable.



















The stock dummy PnP plug is removed and will be replaced with the # Battery-PNP kit.
In between the PnP socket rows there is enough room to mount the # MRW-SSTS sound trigger card.
There is only one wire added to the stock circuit card, That is the the sound system chuff wire to pin # J1-5

Remove the 4 x pcb supports in the coal cover,










A styrene sheet is cut to size to fit under the coal load,
The various components are mounted to the styrene sheet.










The styrene sheet with components is mounted in the coal load with thin double stick foam tape.
The main # Battery-PNP plug is almost shown on the above pic..
The Fosworks RCS OMEGA-10 is exactly the same size as the Centre OFF COBRA-260, so can be used for Low OFF control.


----------



## Carlboro1 (Mar 16, 2021)

Where does one purchase all these pieces to do this work?


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Carlboro1 said:


> Where does one purchase all these pieces to do this work?


I can see you did not know that Tony Walsham is the owner of RCS, which supplies all those pieces. (That's why he writes nice threads like this.) 

Remote Control Systems - Home is the website, and currently the AU$ is quite low, but the postage is getting high. You'll find most of the items there somewhere.

HOWEVER note that Tony is dealing with a serious illness and may not be available to deal with your order and ship the items. I have not had an update from him recently.


----------



## Carlboro1 (Mar 16, 2021)

Thank you for getting back to me!


----------

